# John deere 112 1971 patio what is it worth?



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi I have purchased a John Deere 112 1971 patio or custom colour and I was wondering how much it is worth. If anyone knows what it's worth let me know.

Thanks,

Kavan


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Kavan !
Can you post a picture of it? Condition is everything,on these .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As John says, condition really is everything. I almost bought a 1970 model 112 for $2,000 but this thing was mint! The kid had done a fabulous job restoring it! You might look at ebay, and tractorhouse.com but I believe that tractorhouse doesn't delve in the riding mowers.


----------



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

Ya my hole plan was to restore it to original.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I sure hope you keep us posted with lots of pictures along the way!


----------



## Kavan (Jan 5, 2015)

This is how I bought it. I have the hood but it's in rough shape. Paint and a once over should do this thing good. I just got the engine purring.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kavan said:


> This is how I bought it. I have the hood but it's in rough shape. Paint and a once over should do this thing good. I just got the engine purring.
> View attachment 24057


This should be easier to see.


----------

